# Ordener sharen für mehrere Nutzer

## alex00

Habe die Frage hier schon mal vor einiger Zeit gestellt....versuche es jetzt nocheinmal.

Will einen Odner mehreren Nutzern zugänglich machen. Sie sollen darin vollen Zugriff haben (schreiben, lesen).

Dies funktioneirt wenn man es über die Gruppe regelt. Sobald ein Benutzer eine neue Datei anlegt ist diese dann aber nur noch für ihn schreibbar. Kann man dies irgendwie elegant lösen?

----------

## Reto Hasler

Hallo

Versuch dich mal mit umask. da umask die Berechtigungen global setzt, wird es wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass du auch ausserhalb des Ordners der Gruppe schreibrechte zuweist...

Gruss Reto

----------

## SvenFischer

... oder aber einfach ACL mit einem Filesystem, das damit auch umgehen kann (z.B. ext3 // es sind diverse Einstellungen nötig, damit das funktioniert).

----------

## dambacher

Hi

Das Verzeichnis  in dem die Dateien stehen muss der Gruppe der Benuzter gehören (z.B. shared)

Dann setzt du das sgid-Bit (chmod g+rwxs) und alle dateien die erzeugt werden bekommen diese Gruppe zugewiesen. Nun musst Du nur noch den einzelenen Usern der Gruppe diese als Hauptgruppe zuweisen und die umask g+w Schreibrechte für die Gruppe zulasen.

/dambacher

----------

## SvenFischer

Kann man die unmask für jede Gruppe getrennt einstellen und wenn ja wo?

Bedenklich finde ich den Tipp, das dann die Hauptgruppe die gleiche sein muss.

Na ja, wie dem auch sei ist das klassische Rechtesystem in Unix hier nicht so simpel, deshalb eine ACL Empfehlung. Übrigens unterstützt KDE auch in den Dateieigenschaften die ACL's.

----------

## dambacher

Hi SvenFischer

Ich habe bei mir noch mal nachgeschaut. Ich habe auch nicht überall die Hauptgruppe gesetzt, das ist nur ne Vorsichtsmaßnahme  es sollte auch ohne gehen.

Das sgid bitte auch nur bei den gemeinsam genutzen _Verzeichnissen_ setzen.

----------

